# Wago 750-880 webserver probleme / 404 Not Found



## Player-Ben (30 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,   ich wollte gerade Änderungen an der Modbuseinstellung vornehmen und habe festgestellt, dass diese auf dem Werbserver nicht verfügbar ist. Vorgang: Ich habe mich mit dem Browser über die IP mit der Wago verbunden. Anschließend klickte ich auf Modbus (Benutzereingabe und Passwort wurde verlangt) dort kam folgende Meldung:  404 Not Found Url '/WEBSERV\CPLCFG\MCAST.SSI' not found on server  Diese Meldung kommt auch bei folgenden anderen Funktionen: PLC Info SD Card Backup & Restore  Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.  Grüße Ben


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (31 August 2015)

Hallo Player-Ben,

mit Wago Ethernet Settings(möglichst aktuelle Version) das Dateisystem zurücksetzen(altes Format & Extrakt), dann werden auch alle Webserver Dateien auf Auslieferzustand gebracht. Neustart.


----------



## Player-Ben (31 August 2015)

danke für die Antwort, das Problem konnte mit der genannten Software und der Werkswiederherstellung behoben werden. Wobei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist wie es dazu kommen konnte.  Viele Grüße Ben


----------

